# First time entry with a permanent resident visa



## aigapin (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I was granted a permanent resident visa a while ago and am planning to make my initial entry into Australia under that visa at the end of October. I am only staying about two weeks because I still have things to finish up here in the USA before coming to Australia for good at some point. I was looking to get some advice on what to do about registering for medicare and getting a tax number and any other stuff that I might need to do. Is it necessary or even possible to do those things without having an Australian address? Any help that anyone could provide would be much appreciated. 

thanks,
Andy


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

aigapin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was granted a permanent resident visa a while ago and am planning to make my initial entry into Australia under that visa at the end of October. I am only staying about two weeks because I still have things to finish up here in the USA before coming to Australia for good at some point. I was looking to get some advice on what to do about registering for medicare and getting a tax number and any other stuff that I might need to do. Is it necessary or even possible to do those things without having an Australian address? Any help that anyone could provide would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that you need an Australian address to do these things, but validating your visa gives you time to to attain this.


----------

